# D.Poole slung that monkey off his back; Pic s @ post 5



## Barry Duggan (Nov 16, 2015)

Says his computer won't allow him to start a new thread. Also says his personal photographer needs to post up a picture too.
(see post #5)


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 16, 2015)

It should be against the law to have as much fun as we did this weekend....good thing is, it's not and I get to do it again next weekend. I paid for it today but I wouldn't have missed recovering your deer for anything.


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 16, 2015)

Now if I can get that monkey off my back we'll be doing good.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 16, 2015)

Good to hear! Congrats mr poole.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 16, 2015)

Finally did not bugger up a opportunity. missed one sat am shot over her. Went to another spot sunday am looked to my left and there were several deer headed my way about 40 yds I got ready and her comes this little buck running in and they move off up the hill and stop for a few. The little buck starts chasing about and they scatter like a covey  of quail. One come behind me at a fast walk and crossed a small opening right behind me. And being as Proffesor Duggan had given me a lesson sat pm on shooting at moving deer .That is his story to tell.. I stuck the arrow into her shoulder. she ran out of sight. Latter Jeff brought Ruby his Blue Heeler and put her on the trail. It went around the hill about 50yds then turned down into the thicket. She followed it another 100 yds and there she was. Finally glad to get it right and not bugger it up. Killed with a bow made by Lee Camp thanks Lee .


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 16, 2015)

I haven't added as much to the pot as you professional deer slayers, but it's turning out to be a pretty good SW GA season. Congrats Donnie, it was good to see you get one.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 16, 2015)

Good deal, congratulations!!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 16, 2015)

Way to go Donnie!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 16, 2015)

Congrats. Ya'll killed a few this year down there.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 16, 2015)

bam_bam said:


> Now if I can get that monkey off my back we'll be doing good.



Man I have a Gorilla on my back this year. Congrats again Donnie!!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 16, 2015)

Just plain tickled for you Donnie, way to go sir. That little Blue Heeler Ruby has done become famous.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 16, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> I haven't added as much to the pot as you professional deer slayers, but it's turning out to be a pretty good SW GA season.



How do you figure haven't added as much to the pot? You started it off.


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 16, 2015)

Way to go Donnie! I have yet to fling an arrow. Congrats


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 16, 2015)

Let's see some pixurs


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 16, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Let's see some pixurs



Hint hint...look at his new avatar.


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 16, 2015)

Congrats to you Donnie.  Well done sir!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 16, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Hint hint...look at his new avatar.



I can't see that good on my phone


----------



## JBranch (Nov 16, 2015)

Way to go Donnie!!!


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 16, 2015)

Good stuff.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 16, 2015)

good on ya Donnie!


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 16, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Rix56 (Nov 16, 2015)

*Way to go*

Congrats


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 17, 2015)

Congrats Mr Poole ....


----------



## robert carter (Nov 17, 2015)

Congrats!!RC


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 17, 2015)

Way to go Donnie! Now stake one out for me I'll be down there soon!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 17, 2015)

Gee, I think Poole and that dog eat that deer right there raw.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 17, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Gee, I think Poole and that dog eat that deer right there raw.



Way to far back in the woods to even consider dragging her out..


----------



## Vance Henry (Nov 17, 2015)

That's good stuff right there.  Congrats!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 18, 2015)

Great morning, good times.
Congratulations Donnie, you did good and worked hard for this deer!
I was proud to be able to share the times with you, and Barry, and Bam-Bam.


----------



## bbb6765 (Nov 18, 2015)

Job well done!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 19, 2015)

Good deal, Donnie!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice job Donnie!


----------

